# lightroom 4.3, how to drag the ends of a tone curve?



## kenwood (Aug 9, 2013)

Take a look at the diagram below.  Notice that the 2 ends of the tone curve has shifted upward and downward.  I am using LR 4.3, and I was not able to drag the ends points like the diagram has shown.  Is it supported in the LR version I am using or is it a new feature for later versions of LR?


----------



## MarkNicholas (Aug 9, 2013)

Just click on the end of the line and drag it !


----------



## Mark Sirota (Aug 9, 2013)

It was available in LR4.  Did you click the point curve button (see "Click to edit point curve" in your screen shot)? If so, what happens (or doesn't happen) when you try?


----------



## clee01l (Aug 9, 2013)

Move your cursor near the EOL until it looks Like this:




Using the icon in the lower left corner also toggle the curve panel until the curve shows the end points as indicated in the images above.


----------



## kenwood (Aug 9, 2013)

I got it.  It is because the 'high lights, lights, darks and shadow' region is on.  Once the region is hidden, I am now able to shift the end points.  Thank you all for your responses.


----------

